# any darkrooms left in LA!?



## thewickymaster (Oct 24, 2009)

Been looking all over for a darkroom to go develop some photos but the last one that I knew about closed months ago. Anyone know of any?


----------



## compur (Oct 24, 2009)

See:
DarkroomSource Rentals

Scroll down to Los Angeles section.

I suggest verifying that they still exist before trying. Some or all may have closed.


----------

